# The rise of Chinese cubers? (Yiheng Wang (王艺衡) / Ruihang Xu (许瑞航) / Yezhen Han (韩业臻))



## qwr (Jan 29, 2021)

Next cubing prodigy?? Insane TPS.


Also could this be the rise of Chinese cubers dominating the scene?


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jan 29, 2021)

qwr said:


> Next cubing prodigy?? Insane TPS.


Ambassador of the GAN Speed Aces. Very impressive set of credentials for such a young age.
I can see a lot of the GAN Speed Aces team going on to break records, sort of like the mini GAN Gurus.


----------



## qwr (Jan 29, 2021)

Zain_A24 said:


> Ambassador of the GAN Speed Aces. Very impressive set of credentials for such a young age.
> I can see a lot of the GAN Speed Aces team going on to break records, sort of like the mini GAN Gurus.


I edited my post to say this, but pure speculation: do you think we will see a new generation of Chinese speedsolvers break records and top the leaderboards? Right now the very top leaderboards are held by Western (American and to lesser extent European and Australian) cubers.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jan 29, 2021)

qwr said:


> I edited my post to say this, but pure speculation: do you think we will see a new generation of Chinese speedsolvers break records and top the leaderboards? Right now the very top leaderboards are held by Western (American and to lesser extent European and Australian) cubers.



I can definitely see that happen.
The fact that GAN are the only company (I'm pretty sure) to invest in younger "potential" is definitely going to help them in the long run.
It will only be a matter of time but based on the potential in these younger speedcubers, GAN have made a good choice in nurturing them at a young age. Most record holders became speedcubers at a young age (e.g. Feliks, Max, Leo and countless others).


----------



## qwr (Jan 29, 2021)

Zain_A24 said:


> I can definitely see that happen.
> The fact that GAN are the only company (I'm pretty sure) to invest in younger "potential" is definitely going to help them in the long run.
> It will only be a matter of time but based on the potential in these younger speedcubers, GAN have made a good choice in nurturing them at a young age. Most record holders became speedcubers at a young age (e.g. Feliks, Max, Leo and countless others).



Yeah if I were qiyi or moyu I would be trying to sponsor younger cubers. It's not only speedcube shops that can sponsor people.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jan 29, 2021)

qwr said:


> It's not only speedcube shops that can sponsor people.



That's right.
Most people get a sponsorship from a manufacturer AND a cube retailer in a dual-sponsorship so they receive funding for attending competitions from both sides e.g. Cubicle GAN etc.


----------



## qwr (Jan 29, 2021)

This is probably due to the pandemic lockdowns not having comps but I noticed that a bunch of Chinese speedcubers all set their records this year 






Rankings | World Cube Association


The World Cube Association governs competitions for mechanical puzzles that are operated by twisting groups of pieces, commonly known as 'twisty puzzles'. The most famous of these puzzles is the Rubik's Cube, invented by professor Rubik from Hungary. A selection of these puzzles are chosen as...




www.worldcubeassociation.org




IDK how many were already on the top 100 but it'll be interesting to check back in a year or so


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jan 29, 2021)

qwr said:


> This is probably due to the pandemic lockdowns not having comps but I noticed that a bunch of Chinese speedcubers all set their records this year
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There were a few Chinese comps over the last few weeks, but then again, there were quite a few in Australia as well (I think) so I wouldn't say it's primarily due to the pandemic.


----------



## Sledgehammer (Jan 29, 2021)

Zain_A24 said:


> That's right.
> Most people get a sponsorship from a manufacturer AND a cube retailer in a dual-sponsorship so they receive funding for attending competitions from both sides e.g. Cubicle GAN etc.


Wait can two stores sponsor one person?


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Jan 29, 2021)

Sledgehammer said:


> Wait can two stores sponsor one person?


It just depends on their individual contracts. Think about how professional athletes get sponsorship by MANY different companies, they most likely just won't hold a sponsorships for 2 companies that are direct competitors.


----------



## Sledgehammer (Jan 29, 2021)

Like can you be sponsored by bot the Cubicle and speedcubeshop.com?


----------



## MuaazCubes (Jan 29, 2021)

Sledgehammer said:


> Like can you be sponsored by bot the Cubicle and speedcubeshop.com?


No, they're both "rival" stores, as in they both do the same thing, while companies like gan, moyu, qiyi, etc. only manufacture cubes (besides gan cuz they also have a store) and let the cubicle and scs ship them.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 29, 2021)

Sledgehammer said:


> Like can you be sponsored by bot the Cubicle and speedcubeshop.com?


more like qiyi and the cubicle


----------



## MuaazCubes (Jan 29, 2021)

qwr said:


> Next cubing prodigy?? Insane TPS.
> 
> 
> Also could this be the rise of Chinese cubers dominating the scene?


Honestly, in 10 or so years, Leo Borromeo and Yiheng wang will achieve sub 2 on 3x3.


----------



## Sledgehammer (Jan 29, 2021)

I cant decide SCS has great sevice but the cubicle has better premium products


----------



## MuaazCubes (Jan 29, 2021)

Sledgehammer said:


> I cant decide SCS has great sevice but the cubicle has better premium products


Depends, probably get better shipping from scs if you live to the west of the U.S, while if you live more east, than the cubicle is better. 
but your choice honestly.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 29, 2021)

MuaazCubes said:


> Honestly, in 10 or so years, Leo Borromeo and Yiheng wang will achieve sub 2 on 3x3.


let's see. Right now, about ~25 moves is the best elite FMC solvers can do consistently. And the fastest possible TPS is probably around 16 in an actual speedsolve, but with such an efficient method, the TPS limit goes down hard. That is totally ridiculous and easily debunked.


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Jan 29, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> let's see. Right now, about ~25 moves is the best elite FMC solvers can do consistently. And the fastest possible TPS is probably around 16 in an actual speedsolve, but with such an efficient method, the TPS limit goes down hard. That is totally ridiculous and easily debunked.


I think your thought process doesn't link whatsoever to your final thought. 

I think with "becoming sub-2" you would need to have good look ahead leading to faster TPS meaning that you would of course solve the cube quicker. Your "FMC" talk doesn't really matter to this as its not like that matters? Please correct me if I am wrong


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 29, 2021)

Mo_A2244 said:


> Your "FMC" talk doesn't really matter to this as its not like that matters? Please correct me if I am wrong


it does matter, because to be sub 2 you would need to solve in like 1/3 of the moves CFOP uses. You can't physically turn at the 30 tps it would take to get sub 2 with CFOP, much less lookahead during that.
TL;DR tps(movecount)=solve time


----------



## ProStar (Jan 29, 2021)

"The rise of Chinese cubers?"


*confused Yusheng Du screaming*


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 29, 2021)

As @DNF_Cuber said, you would have to be really efficient unless you have impossible TPS. Let’s say a normal CFOP solve takes 55 moves. In order to get a 2 second solve, you would have to be turning at 22.5 TPS (realistically, 23 if you want to get _sub_ 2) to get that solve. That’s doing 2 U-perms (using the standard RU alg) in under a second. This isn’t even factoring in the fact that F2L is much less ergonomically friendly than an RU alg. To disprove the point even more, try doing good lookahead at 22-23 TPS.


----------



## qwr (Jan 30, 2021)

ProStar said:


> "The rise of Chinese cubers?"
> 
> 
> *confused Yusheng Du screaming*


what's confusing about it?


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 30, 2021)

No idea how this young kids learn so much at the age of 6. To be frank, at that age, I just used to disassemble the cube and then reassemble it (saying the guy who is doing 5-style 18 years later).

No idea how these Chinese kids get pushed into this. Maybe parental pressure. Lots of parental pressure I guess.


----------



## OreKehStrah (Jan 30, 2021)

I think a lot of people forget just how much easier it is for younger kids to get into cubing.
Hardware has trended downwards in size, which is better for smaller hands, and has gotten better and cheaper than cubes of the past. 
Resources on getting faster are much higher quality and more widespread as well. Documentation is better and more accessible, and algs have been improved upon and refined over the years. 
None of this is to take away from how incredible it is for kids so young to be performing well, but I thought I would point this out since not a lot of people also mention these factors. I personally would loved to have all the hardware and resources we have now when I was a little kid lol.


----------



## qwr (Jan 30, 2021)

Yeah when I started the only algsets I knew about were from MMAP videos and Thrawst advice. Also the wiki. Now we have a much larger community and much better cubes.


----------



## Nir1213 (Jan 30, 2021)

qwr said:


> Yeah when I started the only algsets I knew about were from MMAP videos and Thrawst advice. Also the wiki. Now we have a much larger community and much better cubes.


i'm lucky (and glad) i started cubing in 2020 when they were great cubes and tutorials.


----------



## ZB2op (Feb 23, 2021)

Can we appreciate that Yiheng Wang's best average in comp is better than Jayden McNeill's.


DNF_Cuber said:


> let's see. Right now, about ~25 moves is the best elite FMC solvers can do consistently. And the fastest possible TPS is probably around 16 in an actual speedsolve, but with such an efficient method, the TPS limit goes down hard. That is totally ridiculous and easily debunked.


15 or so years ago sub 7 would have been a ridiculous thought but now its a thing so...


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 23, 2021)

ZB2op said:


> 15 or so years ago sub 7 would have been a ridiculous thought but now its a thing so...


But sub 2 is well beyond the mathematical limits of human capability. Back then, cubing was very new and the hardware and methods were somewhat undeveloped. It's not that we won't improve anymore, it's just that sub 2 is thinking way too big.


----------



## ZB2op (Mar 1, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> But sub 2 is well beyond the mathematical limits of human capability. Back then, cubing was very new and the hardware and methods were somewhat undeveloped. It's not that we won't improve anymore, it's just that sub 2 is thinking way too big.


I think at home low two singles are possible.


----------



## Cubable (Mar 1, 2021)

Sledgehammer said:


> I cant decide SCS has great sevice but the cubicle has better premium products


Imo, SCS is better just for buying cubes. If you want lubes or setup, go with TC


----------



## qwr (Mar 1, 2021)

Did you guys see this? This puts Ruihang Xu at *4th place avg globally!* Just shy of the sub-6 club.






The 4.45 single is *7th gobal*


----------



## scrubizilla (Mar 2, 2021)

qwr said:


> Did you guys see this? This puts Ruihang Xu at *4th place avg globally!* Just shy of the sub-6 club.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its crazy that these kids are getting monkeyleague level averages, and they still have many years of potential cubing ahead of them, this could be the future of competitive cubing and wrs, Like you said in the first post, *THE RISE OF CHINESE CUBERS*


----------



## qwr (Mar 2, 2021)

yeah not even future, they're getting top 10 results RIGHT NOW


----------



## scrubizilla (Mar 2, 2021)

qwr said:


> yeah not even future, they're getting top 10 results RIGHT NOW


Totally, and it helps that chinas basically the one place with comps right now!


----------



## abunickabhi (Mar 2, 2021)

Chinese cubers are insanely dedicated ngl.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 2, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Chinese cubers are insanely dedicated ngl.


Probably their parents support them.
(if only my dad was this supportive....)
(he's actually ok with it but doesn't support that much)


----------



## qwr (Mar 2, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Chinese cubers are insanely dedicated ngl.


What is interesting to me is that of the two very young cubers I showed, Yiheng Wang and Ruihang Xu, I'll throw in Zaiyang Zhang (张在旸) too with obligatory Brody video




is that while they have decent efficiency, none of them use very complicated algsets or theory and achieve their amazing results just with lookahead and pure execution. I can't generalize that to Chinese cubers as a whole, because we know there are cubers who do have amazing knowledge of algs like Ruimin Yan / CubeRoot, but that's what I saw from these people.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 2, 2021)

These guys(and Max Park ofc) prove that you don't need any complicated stuff to be world class. Only the fundamentals(lookahead, fingertricks, execution etc.) need to be good. This proves that just about anyone can be sub 8(ofc if they have the willpower and sheer determination to do marathon-like practice).

E: kudos to @Ruimin_YAN for that amazing website and for bringing these awesome guys to the limelight.

E2: Max doesn't even have good fingertricks lol but his lookahead is insane.


----------



## ZB2op (Mar 2, 2021)

In the top 30 the USA has the most people 3x3 average and then china has the second most.


----------



## scrubizilla (Mar 2, 2021)

ZB2op said:


> In the top 30 the USA has the most people 3x3 average and then china has the second most.


Not for long lol


----------



## BenChristman1 (Mar 2, 2021)

ZB2op said:


> In the top 30 the USA has the most people 3x3 average and then china has the second most.


If you’re trying to figure out which of the 2 countries is better, you should use way more than 30 people. It’s too small of a sample size to get an accurate representation of which country is actually better with only 30 people.


----------



## scrubizilla (Mar 2, 2021)

GUYS THIS IS CRAZY CHECK IT OUT


----------



## qwr (Mar 2, 2021)

scrubizilla said:


> GUYS THIS IS CRAZY CHECK IT OUT


what the f***

soon we'll be seeing babies getting sub 10 times
and you know what's funny? Ruihang is 12 which makes him twice the age of Yiheng Wang. These kids!


----------



## qwr (Mar 3, 2021)

Where the hell does GAN find these kids???


----------



## BenChristman1 (Mar 3, 2021)

qwr said:


> Where the hell does GAN find these kids???
> 
> View attachment 15025
> 
> ...


The kids (or more likely, their parents) apply to have them be sponsored.


----------



## qwr (Mar 3, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> The kids (or more likely, their parents) apply to have them be sponsored.


yeah but they must have some local cubing club or something right? when I was 6 I don't think I knew anyone who played with a rubik's cube competitively


----------



## BenChristman1 (Mar 3, 2021)

qwr said:


> yeah but they must have some local cubing club or something right? when I was 6 I don't think I knew anyone who played with a rubik's cube competitively


Just like with sports, a lot of parents probably push their kids to cube at a really young age.


----------



## qwr (Mar 3, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Just like with sports, a lot of parents probably push their kids to cube at a really young age.


which kind of parents are pushing their kid to cube? that's what I'm so amazed about. i've seen parents who want their kid to play sports or an instrument but never for cubing??


----------



## Spacey10 (Mar 3, 2021)

Johnny WHAT did I say about homework? You seriously think that practing a complex topic that will decide your future help you pay those taxes? Instead, take this twisty thing I found at the dollar store, become good at it, and become sponsored by a huge company that will turn you into a person who can afford taxes. Counting to 5 is useless anyway.


----------



## qwr (Mar 3, 2021)

Spacey10 said:


> Johnny WHAT did I say about homework? You seriously think that practing a complex topic that will decide your future help you pay those taxes? Instead, take this twisty thing I found at the dollar store, become good at it, and become sponsored by a huge company that will turn you into a person who can afford taxes. Counting to 5 is useless anyway.


the chinese dollar store cube might actually be a decent one lol


----------



## BenChristman1 (Mar 3, 2021)

Spacey10 said:


> Johnny WHAT did I say about homework? You seriously think that practing a complex topic that will decide your future help you pay those taxes? Instead, take this twisty thing I found at the dollar store, become good at it, and become sponsored by a huge company that will turn you into a person who can afford taxes. Counting to 5 is useless anyway.


They don’t need to be able to count to 5 as long as they only get sub-5s.


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Mar 3, 2021)

i am indonesian who have chinese ancestry from my father and my chinese name is 吳景福 .
i want to add it to my WCA profile
i already contact Indonesian WCA delegate but not respond
can i contact foreign delegate ?
hope someone answer.
because i want when i comp at china or taiwan, i want local people can say my name easier.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Mar 3, 2021)

qwr said:


> Where the hell does GAN find these kids???
> 
> View attachment 15025
> 
> ...


Tinder


----------



## ZB2op (Mar 3, 2021)

qwr said:


> What is interesting to me is that of the two very young cubers I showed, Yiheng Wang and Ruihang Xu, I'll throw in Zaiyang Zhang (张在旸) too with obligatory Brody video
> 
> is that while they have decent efficiency, none of them use very complicated algsets or theory and achieve their amazing results just with lookahead and pure execution. I can't generalize that to Chinese cubers as a whole, because we know there are cubers who do have amazing knowledge of algs like Ruimin Yan / CubeRoot, but that's what I saw from these people.


They also all are white cross only solvers


----------



## qwr (Mar 3, 2021)

ZB2op said:


> They also all are white cross only solvers


yeah that's interesting for the CN / non-CN debate. because if you're not doing complicated xcrosses and stuff, then maybe white cross is sufficient. 

here is a relevant faz blogpost https://www.cubeskills.com/blog/colour-neutrality 
if being white cross only is working for them, and getting close to wr times, then they should be practicing just that. I mean maybe switching to CN would be a waste of time


----------



## scrubizilla (Mar 3, 2021)

qwr said:


> yeah that's interesting for the CN / non-CN debate. because if you're not doing complicated xcrosses and stuff, then maybe white cross is sufficient.
> 
> here is a relevant faz blogpost https://www.cubeskills.com/blog/colour-neutrality
> if being white cross only is working for them, and getting close to wr times, then they should be practicing just that. I mean maybe switching to CN would be a waste of time


I totally agree with you, well said.


----------



## ZB2op (Mar 3, 2021)

But then there's the fact that you can't take advantage of super lucky non-white scrambles. Jayden McNeill also talked about white cross advantages here Colour Neutrality is king (but not necessarily the best) — Jayden McNeill Speedcubing Blog (jaydenmcneillcubing.com)


----------



## scrubizilla (Mar 3, 2021)

ZB2op said:


> But then there's the fact that you can't take advantage of super lucky non-white scrambles.


Good point.

ALSO I HAVE TO GO TO SCHOOL NOW bye bye


----------



## qwr (Mar 3, 2021)

ZB2op said:


> But then there's the fact that you can't take advantage of super lucky non-white scrambles. Jayden McNeill also talked about white cross advantages here Colour Neutrality is king (but not necessarily the best) — Jayden McNeill Speedcubing Blog (jaydenmcneillcubing.com)


thanks for the blog post. I've heard about white only cross possibly being better for lookahead and maybe for things like pseudoslotting
also I'm tempted to call white only cross as white privilege just to confuse people


----------



## qwr (Mar 9, 2021)

I didn't notice this but GAN actually had some interviews with the little GAN gurus and their parents who all know how to solve the cube also. Actually a lot of interesting info in the videos.





They have rubik's cube courses in preschool. that's how they learned so quickly.





Advice on cubing from little kids


----------



## duckyisepic (Mar 9, 2021)

I actually watched this a while back. It's nice to see both the parents and the kids to bond over cubing.


----------



## qwr (Mar 9, 2021)

duckyisepic said:


> I actually watched this a while back. It's nice to see both the parents and the kids to bond over cubing.


I didn't see any bonding lol


----------



## qwr (Mar 29, 2021)

according to the gan gurus interview with parents, they learn how to solve in preschool. by the time I learned to solve, I was already like 3x the age of this kid and that is ridiculous.






when I was FOUR YEARS OLD I think I was playing with crayons or something. astounding. like he doesnt even have the lightning tps of the older kids.


----------



## Fast Nelson (Mar 29, 2021)

Not only these 2 young Chinese cubers, JiaZhou Li who is the 2x2 champion in worlds 2019 also set an insane 3x3 average PR recently. Chinese cubers are really rising up these days. I think one of the main reasons is situation of the virus is pretty stable in China and they can already have many competitions to train themselves. In Hong Kong, there’s only 1 competition a year and it’s cancelled due to the pandemic


----------



## qwr (Mar 29, 2021)

Fast Nelson said:


> Not only these 2 young Chinese cubers, JiaZhou Li who is the 2x2 champion in worlds 2019 also set an insane 3x3 average PR recently. Chinese cubers are really rising up these days. I think one of the main reasons is situation of the virus is pretty stable in China and they can already have many competitions to train themselves. In Hong Kong, there’s only 1 competition a year and it’s cancelled due to the pandemic


comps aren't training, they just give more chances to have a good official time. the lockdown may have made more people stay at home and practice things that can be done easily at home such as cubing


----------



## qwr (May 3, 2021)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Cubers/comments/n3phnm

Waiting for official video me or @abunickabhi can post


----------



## pjk (May 3, 2021)

qwr said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Cubers/comments/n3phnm
> 
> Waiting for official video me or @abunickabhi can post


Woah, congrats to them, impressive times. 5.57 avg and 5.78 avg 3x3. Look forward to the finals.


----------



## abunickabhi (May 3, 2021)

qwr said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Cubers/comments/n3phnm
> 
> Waiting for official video me or @abunickabhi can post


The video will be uploaded once the comp ends,

The video will be uploaded at: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCyjDyvRSBxRGzDO-ZzTRFxA

Currently the video has been uploaded to Ruimin's channel,


----------



## qwr (May 3, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> The video will be uploaded once the comp ends,
> 
> The video will be uploaded at: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCyjDyvRSBxRGzDO-ZzTRFxA
> 
> Currently the video has been uploaded to Ruimin's channel,


Do you want to post to the record video solves subforum?

edit: i'll post it because i think it desrves a thread


----------



## qwr (May 4, 2021)

pjk said:


> Woah, congrats to them, impressive times. 5.57 avg and 5.78 avg 3x3. Look forward to the finals.








I gotta add Yezhen Han to the title too


----------



## One Wheel (May 5, 2021)

It's very possible that we'll see in the US and Europe the kind of progress that we're seeing now in China if we ever get competitions again.


----------



## qwr (May 7, 2021)

One Wheel said:


> It's very possible that we'll see in the US and Europe the kind of progress that we're seeing now in China if we ever get competitions again.


Pennsylvania Championships is coming up soon. I plan on being there. Virtually certain new records will be set there.

minor update: Yezhen Han's WR2 is officially entered on WCA leaderboards. The people listed in my title, Yiheng, Ruihang, and Yezhen are 11th, 4th, and 2nd in the world now. Surreal


----------



## Eric Zhou (May 10, 2021)

Imagine if they learn to be colour neutral, advanced F2L techniques and stuff like WV. They'd probably be sub 6.5. Meanwhile I'm struggling to be sub 10. And I'm guessing Han could beat Felik's 5.53 AO5 pretty soon.


----------



## qwr (May 10, 2021)

Eric Zhou said:


> Imagine if they learn to be colour neutral, advanced F2L techniques and stuff like WV. They'd probably be sub 6.5. Meanwhile I'm struggling to be sub 10. And I'm guessing Han could beat Felik's 5.53 AO5 pretty soon.



The Jayden post about CN speculates that CN might even create pausing. One thing about these new high tps cubers is that part of their high tps is virtually no pausing. So advanced algsets might not be worth simply ironing out slight lookahead mistakes


edit: here we go again






This kid is literally not old enough to have started cubing more than a year ago.


----------



## Eric Zhou (May 11, 2021)

He started when he was 4 and a half years old according to the interview from Gan I think (He said he cubed about 1 and a half years) . So he's been cubing for about 2 years now. And I'm not even sub 10 after 2 and a half years. How do you think they got so fast? Just practicing and untimed solving for 5 years?


----------



## qwr (May 11, 2021)

Kids learn skills faster is the best explanation I have. And cubing is taught in preschools apparently while most other countries kids have to look it up themselves. Combined with a huge population, we're bound to see prodigies popping up.


----------



## Eric Zhou (May 11, 2021)

Another reason I like being a kid


----------



## rubik2005 (May 11, 2021)

qwr said:


> Kids learn skills faster is the best explanation I have. And cubing is taught in preschools apparently while most other countries kids have to look it up themselves. Combined with a huge population, we're bound to see prodigies popping up.


I think it's similar with learning a new language. When you're a baby and a kid, the first 7 years are crucial for learning the language(s) you're going to speak, and during this time it's much easier than having to learn a new language later in the future. 

Similarly, when it comes to cubing, maybe they grasp certain concepts much quicker or learn at a faster pace? Nevertheless, its quite impressive.


----------



## Eric Zhou (May 11, 2021)

probs cuz they can practice 2-5 hours a day because they have a lot of free time? I don't think they use advanced techniques so not too many concepts.


----------



## qwr (May 12, 2021)

Eric Zhou said:


> probs cuz they can practice 2-5 hours a day because they have a lot of free time? I don't think they use advanced techniques so not too many concepts.


Practice helps but most young people even highschoolers can find 2 hours to practice something they are really into.
I think I said this already but there is also the factor that nowadays cubes are much better and there is much more widespread knowledge about good algs and techniques with channels like CubeSkills and JPerm. 
I'm still gonna chalk the rapid improvement up to being very young and natural talent (with lots of practice).


----------



## Eric Zhou (May 12, 2021)

I don't think they have youtube tho.


----------



## qwr (May 18, 2021)

there's more


----------



## abunickabhi (May 18, 2021)

Looks like every kid from the academy is getting super fast, I just cannot keep track of all the names.


----------



## Eric Zhou (May 19, 2021)

Its time to quit 3x3 and compete in other events. Events like bld, and some other events will probably be harder to learn it. I've been cubing for almost 3 years and I'm still only sub 11


----------



## qwr (May 20, 2021)

literally looks sped up that's how insane the almost 14 tps solve is

If Matty is the cubing Jedi then Ruihang is the cubing Sith


----------



## qwr (Jun 5, 2021)

Ruihang Xu is the new 3x3 WR holder with a 5.48 avg. This is a historic moment for Ruihang and Chinese cubing in general, which has seen huge strides just in the last year. We are officially in a new era of Chinese speedcubing, at least for 3x3.


----------



## Romy4 (Jun 6, 2021)

qwr said:


> Ruihang Xu is the new 3x3 WR holder with a 5.48 avg. This is a historic moment for Ruihang and Chinese cubing in general, which has seen huge strides just in the last year. We are officially in a new era of Chinese speedcubing, at least for 3x3.


How old is Ruihang? I can’t find it anywhere on the internet. Also why hasn’t the WCA page updated it still says Felix Zemdegs is the world record holder for 3x3 average.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 6, 2021)

Romy4 said:


> How old is Ruihang? I can’t find it anywhere on the internet. Also why hasn’t the WCA page updated it still says Felix Zemdegs is the world record holder for 3x3 average.


He’s either 12 or 13, I’ve seen both. Also, it takes a while for them to input all of the results into the WCA website, so you’ll have to wait a few days. Usually, I think it’s the Tuesday or Wednesday after the comp.


----------



## fun at the joy (Jun 6, 2021)

Romy4 said:


> How old is Ruihang? I can’t find it anywhere on the internet. Also why hasn’t the WCA page updated it still says Felix Zemdegs is the world record holder for 3x3 average.


He turns 13 this month.


----------



## qwr (Jun 6, 2021)

He is 13 as of today/yesterday. See the post WR interview.


----------



## Megaminx lover (Jun 7, 2021)

qwr said:


> Ruihang Xu is the new 3x3 WR holder with a 5.48 avg. This is a historic moment for Ruihang and Chinese cubing in general, which has seen huge strides just in the last year. We are officially in a new era of Chinese speedcubing, at least for 3x3.


What about clock? Yunhao Lou holds the WR for both single and average
Edit: Zhangshuai zhou is also 10th in 6x6 and 3rd in 7x7 so he would also be of contention
Another edit: There is also Baiqiang Dong in fewest moves, Lin Chen in 3x3 Blindfold Tairan Zhong in clock, Yunliang Zhang in Megaminx, Yulun Wu in Pyraminx, zongyang li in skewb, Kaijun Lin in 4x4 blind and 5x5 blind and Yucheng Chen in Multiblind, along with Du Yusheng, Ruihang Xu (Both really famous) and Ziyu Wu (that qwr said) are in the top 10 in that specific event.


----------



## qwr (Jun 7, 2021)

Megaminx lover said:


> What about clock? Yunhao Lou holds the WR for both single and average


True. And Ziyu Wu (吴子钰) is on pace to possibly be the megaminx #1 if he can push his times a little lower.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jun 7, 2021)

Megaminx lover said:


> What about clock? Yunhao Lou holds the WR for both single and average
> Edit: Zhangshuai zhou is also 10th in 6x6 and 3rd in 7x7 so he would also be of contention
> Another edit: There is also Baiqiang Dong in fewest moves, Lin Chen in 3x3 Blindfold Tairan Zhong in clock, Yunliang Zhang in Megaminx, Yulun Wu in Pyraminx, zongyang li in skewb, Kaijun Lin in 4x4 blind and 5x5 blind and Yucheng Chen in Multiblind, along with Du Yusheng, Ruihang Xu (Both really famous) and Ziyu Wu (that qwr said) are in the top 10 in that specific event.


Yusheng Du already holds WR and is sub 7, Baiqiang Dong has FMC AsR, Yunhao is already the king of clock. Yezhen Han(5.57 WR3 avg) is also in contention for 3x3 WR average. Ziyu has the potential to beat Juan Pablo Huanqui, Kaijun already has several bigbld WRs.

Lin Chen was a legendary big cube specialist back in 2011 and got the world's first 7x7 sub 3.


----------



## qwr (Jun 7, 2021)

AFAIK Kaijun Lin (林恺俊) is a legend in the BLD community and Haiyan Zhuang (庄海燕) totally dominated 3BLD in 2009-2010 days, though he was suspended by the WCA for bad behavior. I recall seeing on a Phil Yu video I think that the Haiyan Memory, a modded Alpha V, was the first cube to be named after a speedcuber. Obviously nearly all speedcubes since 2010 have been Chinese cubes.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 7, 2021)

Eric Zhou said:


> Its time to quit 3x3 and compete in other events. Events like bld, and some other events will probably be harder to learn it. I've been cubing for almost 3 years and I'm still only sub 11


I quit cubing whatsover. tried to practice the first scramble for the fake solve competition and couldn't get sub 11. T_T


----------



## qwr (Jun 7, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> I quit cubing whatsover. tried to practice the first scramble for the fake solve competition and couldn't get sub 11. T_T


I was gonna say, I've been cubing for a decade and I'm only sub 30


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 7, 2021)

qwr said:


> I was gonna say, I've been cubing for a decade and I'm only sub 30


decacuber here too


qwr said:


> AFAIK Kaijun Lin (林恺俊) is a legend in the BLD community and Haiyan Zhuang (庄海燕) totally dominated 3BLD in 2009-2010 days, though he was suspended by the WCA for bad behavior. I recall seeing on a Phil Yu video I think that the Haiyan Memory, a modded Alpha V, was the first cube to be named after a speedcuber. Obviously nearly all speedcubes since 2010 have been Chinese cubes.


i remember that


----------



## qwr (Jun 12, 2021)

Time to quit cubing

(yes it was a PLL skip, but then again it was an official solve)


----------



## gsingh (Monday at 9:52 PM)

abunickabhi said:


> Looks like every kid from the academy is getting super fast, I just cannot keep track of all the names.


I know I'm bumping, but do you know anything about the academy? I can't find any good sources.


----------



## Swagrid (Monday at 11:58 PM)

gsingh said:


> I know I'm bumping, but do you know anything about the academy? I can't find any good sources.


All I know about Chinese cubing academies is The Cubing Institute, and all I about that is just from looking at Cuberoot's yt. It seems like they get a load of young kids in, teach them cfop and probably a particular turning style, and get them all on gan smart cubes with the associated app. It looks like maybe they host tournaments or showmatches within the institute but that's speculation.


----------



## abunickabhi (Tuesday at 2:59 AM)

gsingh said:


> I know I'm bumping, but do you know anything about the academy? I can't find any good sources.


The cube teaching academies are local. So do not expect a proper global English website to exist detailing those.

I have seen videos of these academies, a lot of kids kept in a room and monitored and asked to solve the cube a lot.


----------

